# What's up with Canon Photo Paper Pro Platinum out of stock everywhere?



## xtaski (May 14, 2012)

A lot of places are showing out of stock for any Canon photo paper and most seem out of Photo Paper Pro Platinum (even B&H is out of 13x19... which I need). Seems it's not just a US issue from what I'm seeing on other sites where people are complaining. Does anyone here know what's going on?


----------

